# First vivariums



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is Littlefrog_v1.1








My first attempt. 20G high. A LECA bottom, sphagnum moss over that. Tree fern background (hand cut from a bigger log). A lot of different kinds of orchids. Masdevallia floribunda (a few), a couple Masd. hybrids, Pleuothallis racemiflora, Meiracyllium trinasutum, a little bulbophyllum, a couple Restrepia brachypus, Lockhardtia oerstedii, a paph... And a Paphinia, too. Maybe some others. I have the name of the bromeliad somewhere, and there are some miscellaneous foliage plants in there. Just stuff I had laying about the greenhouse... Currently has 6 juvenile G&B auratus in it. 

Littlefrog_v1.2 exploded. Great-Stuff accident. It was supposed to have a waterfall. Since I had frogs coming, I needed to whip out another one quick. 

Littlefrog_v1.3








Basically the same thing, with fewer orchids. Also a 20G High (but an inch shorter than the other one... not sure why, but that is what i get for scavenging used tanks. The bromeliad is pretty cool ('Attick'? something like that). A couple different kinds of pepperomia, and a few rock ledges for effect. A clay pot with a notch cut out will be the 'love-hut'. Currently housing a pair of azureus.

Frog pictures in another thread...


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looking nice. I sure wish I could click on them for closer look though?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Looking nice. I sure wish I could click on them for closer look though?


And as soon as I figure out how to do that... *grin*


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice vivs. Where in MI are you? 

Mike


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

frogman824 said:


> Nice vivs. Where in MI are you?
> 
> Mike


Live in Stockbridge (equally inconvenient access to both Lansing and Ann Arbor), but the frogs are in my office at MSU.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice tank.



> And as soon as I figure out how to do that... *grin*


that comes by uploading a higher resolution picture. We will be able to "zoom" in on a picture much more that is 800x1200 than a picture that is 400x600. The website no matter what you upload scales it to fit our screens, but it gives the ablility to double click and see it in a larger scale.


----------

